# Fish Eye Lens?



## Sbuxo (Sep 8, 2008)

Do all the pictures come out with that black border that I've seen in photos w/ the lens?

Example:




http://www.uteroemer.de/Fish eye lens2.JPG


----------



## tirediron (Sep 8, 2008)

No, most of the time that's an effect like the 'binocular' pattern you see on television when the character is supposed to be watching something through binoculars. 

This:




is an uncropped image, taken with the Nikon 10.5mm fisheye.

It can occur if you're using certain ultra-fisheyes (4.5mm) or a DX fisheye such as the Nikon 10.5 on an FX camera.


----------



## Sbuxo (Sep 8, 2008)

oh.
But can I still take a totally circular picture without it?


----------



## chrisburke (Sep 8, 2008)

no i use a fisheye all the time,and i never get that look.. if you zoom out to far, you will get it


----------



## Sbuxo (Sep 8, 2008)

ohh
Yay.
Thanks guys. [:


----------



## Tolyk (Sep 8, 2008)

chrisburke said:


> no i use a fisheye all the time,and i never get that look.. if you zoom out to far, you will get it


Most fisheyes aren't zooms.. in fact there are very, very few that are. (The only one that comes to mind is the Tokina 10-17)


There are some fisheyes that give that look, the ones that don't tend to say something about "full frame fisheye", the others are called "circular"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fisheye_lens


----------

